# Dishonorable discharge info and help.



## hmp (22 Jun 2016)

I ask for no hostility or judgement  with posts please. 

I don't even know who I am anymore. 
I'm 10 months into my career, and i'm more miserable by the day. I feel within days I go from being me, to a bipolar like switch bringing out choices i would never of made before.  I can't even think straight...

Over the last 8 months i've done nothing but pushed my family and loved ones away, i'd go as far as to say i'm depressed in this job. I do not want to bring it up to anyone, not even my family so i'm hoping someone here can offer some help


How do I get out ASAP, any tips would go a long way. 
The only thing I can venture to guess is by breaking my contract a dishonorable discharge is the only option which can affect future careers, but my mental health is worth the risk.

Please help,

HMP ( help me please )


----------



## mariomike (22 Jun 2016)

hmp said:
			
		

> I'm 10 months into my career,



Your profile/post does not say how far along you are into your military training. 



			
				hmp said:
			
		

> How do I get out ASAP,



There are a lot of VR discussions on here, such as,

Dishonourable Discharge?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/35146.25.html
2 pages. 



			
				Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> The Canadian Forces doesn't use the term "dishonourable discharge", that is an Americanism that has become common-place through media usage.





			
				Pusser said:
			
		

> If you are found "unsuitable for further service" and "released" as a result (e.g. repeated failure to meet a certain standard), it will generally be with honour.  Any normal release for reasons other than misconduct should not affect future employability in the Public Service (however, being honourably released as an administrative burden for being a raging alcoholic doesn't look good on a resumé), but may affect your ability to re-enrole in the CF at a later date.



See also,

Early vr  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/116605.0



			
				D3 said:
			
		

> Compassionate situations are normally emergency situation that are outside of the member's control and cannot be resolved quickly.  The mbr will be asked to provide proof when claiming compassionate circumstance.  There is a variety of valid compassionate situations out there.  For example: Having a spouse with a significant health issue where specialist care is only available at location X, may be considered a valid compassionate issue.  A mbr's parent gets diagnosed with an incapacitating, long term medical issue, and the mbr is the only available care giver may be considered a compassionate issue.
> 
> The military is not for me *is not* a valid compassionate issues.





			
				Pusser said:
			
		

> You may wish to take note of this recent CANFORGEN:
> 
> CANFORGEN 168/14 CMP 075/14 301730Z SEP 14
> RELEASE FROM THE CAF
> ...



Voluntary Release  
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/123077/post-1436032/topicseen.html#new



			
				Andraste said:
			
		

> Good afternoon,
> 
> IAW with CFAO 15-2 (Release Regular Force) (37)
> 
> ...



See also,

Obligatory Service and Release 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/105193.25
2 pages.

etc...

VR
https://www.google.ca/search?q=site%3Aarmy.ca+early+release&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-CA:IE-Address&ie=&oe=&rlz=1I7GGHP_en-GBCA592&gfe_rd=cr&ei=KNNqV7u8MeaM8Qf_soGwDQ&gws_rd=ssl#q=site:army.ca+VR



			
				hmp said:
			
		

> The only thing I can venture to guess is by breaking my contract a dishonorable discharge is the only option which can affect future careers, but my mental health is worth the risk.



Perhaps you should ask to speak to an expert?


----------



## Loachman (22 Jun 2016)

I am far from an expert in matters of early release, but if you've not seen a Padre, I'd suggest doing so, whether you are religious or not. Most of them are excellent.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (22 Jun 2016)

And if you've not seen a padre, have you seen a Medical Officer (or PA)?  Since you bring up (or at least strongly suggest) that this is having an affect on your mental health, then that is what the medics are there for.


----------



## Eaglelord17 (22 Jun 2016)

Whatever you do, do not go for a dishonourable discharge. Not only can it ruin your future, you might be stuck in the military for a longer period than if you go through the regular release routes. 

The best advice has already been given, either see a Padre, or a Medical Officer. Depending where you are on your training, maybe talking to your instructors/chain of command might be a good suggestion as well.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Jun 2016)

Just a quick add-in.

You don't need to feel 'bad', because you aren't happy with life in the military.  Just like I don't need to feel bad I wouldn't be happy working in a bank or something.

CAF Member Assistance Program.  Free, confidential and separate from the CF Health Svcs professionals.  This might be a good place to start if you are reluctant to talk to the folks previously mentioned.

I've used the Member Assistance Program, so has my family.  I made the call and was put in touch with a local professional in less than 2 days.  Unless things have changed, you can get up to 8 sessions or so to help you thru whatever issue, problem, concern you have.  

They might not be able to help you release earlier, but they will be able to help you deal with the stresses, etc this situation is causing you and your family.  I wish I had better words to show how important and helpful programs like this are.  The best I can say is it worked for me, and a few others I know.  

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/caf-community-support-services-map/member-assistance-program.page

Member Assistance Program

What is your Member Assistance Program?

It is a voluntary and confidential service, initiated by the Canadian Armed Forces (CAF) to help members (Regular Force, all Reserve Class Members, Cadets) and family members who have personal concerns that affect their personal well-being and/or work performance.

Call us for a confidential talk. If we can't help, we know someone who can. 24 hours a day, 365 days a year.

1-800-268-7708 Â FREE | (Teletypewriter) 1-800-567-5803 Â FREE

Offered by the Employee Assistance Services of Health Canada in partnership with the Canadian Armed Forces

What types of concerns?
•marital and family
•interpersonal relations
•personal and emotional
•stress and burn-out
•work-related, including harassment and sexual assault
•alcohol, drugs and prescription drugs

Any other concerns that affect or could affect personal well-being and/or work performance.

How to contact the Member Assistance Program

This is a voluntary program. Any individual wishing to talk to a professional counsellor or to make an appointment can simply call the Member Assistance Program, 24 hours a day, 365 days a year.


----------

